# Can anyone offer any advice?



## Vicky88 (Jun 21, 2006)

I am so overweight and I really need to do something about it.

I've been like this all my life, I've been yo-yo dieting since I was about 10! But now (I've just turned 18), I am so depressed now that I just don't have the motivation to go on a diet. I'm pretty much always on the verge of tears because of it and because my family have moved away from my friends I never go out. I hardly ever leave the house... I still talk to my friends online (well, like 5 of them) but I pretty much spend all my time on here.

Anyway, you don't need my life story. Does anyone have any helpful tips or websites/info with any help with how to deal with this? I really need to change because I'm getting so lonely and I really miss my friends... I just dunno what to do and to be honest, all my problems come down to how unhappy I am with how I look.

So yes, can anyone help at all? Or offer their similar stories? Anything to be honest, I just feel so alone.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

You aren't alone.
And it's a one day at a time thing that starts with a decision to make your life better. 
Figure out what you need to change in your eating habits and then start working to change it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, start walking everyday, for 30 minutes, twice a day. Eventually, include strength training in that routine. 
Wattage would have better advice than I do. 
*hug*


----------



## quandolak (Jun 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try what you suggest.


----------



## Glitziegal (Jun 22, 2006)

I am so feeling your situation.  I was/am in a very similar one myself.

Last year I managed to lose 4 stone on the Atkins diet.  I know it's contraversial, but it really worked well for me.  I found I was full of energy too which made me exercise more...and losing weight faster.

I'm not saying it woks for everybody, no diet does ( for example I gained weight on the Gi diet) 
There is a really friendly supportive forum for Low carb/atkins dieters here in the UK.

http://www.low-carbdiet.co.uk/

I'm not sure if I am allowed to put a hyperlink...if it is removed for any reason feel free to PM me


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 22, 2006)

Cut out soda and sugary drinks. try drinking decaf iced tea with unsweetened. it takes some getting used to but believe me (super sweet tea addict) you will get used to it. and even though i do sometimes drink sweet tea, i use 1/4 sugar as i used to.
cut out any candy or junk food and replace with fruit or veggies. 
drink alot of water.
go for a walk at least every other day for 20-30 minutes. to start off, do what you feel comfortable with. as in, don't start off brisk walking. just get in the habit of taking a leisurely stroll. as time goes on you'll build your stamina. it will take time (months!) but it will happen! I promise (as i'm someone who's gone through it recently). Every couple days you will feel yourself being able to do a little bit more and that will keep you motivated. it will take time, so don't get discouraged.
I've only been working out 4 months (3 times a week) and have only gone down one dress/pant size. but i feel better so i keep doing it and i know i will continue to drop weight.
no more fad diets!! you hear me! that's not good for you! (a little tough love never hurt anybody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Wattage (Jun 22, 2006)

Vicky,

Most important of all, you are not alone in this. I have never met a woman who wasn't concerned about her weight in some way or another... it's an issue that never really goes away.

I suggest starting slow and doing this right. It sounds like you are having some struggles in your personal life, which are likely triggers to emotional eating and other habits. Consider your options, such as counselling, joining a club to meet new people or taking up yoga. Make sure you nuture your spirit - exercise will only get you so far in being happy with yourself. Really sit down and spend some time thinking about this - what do you like to do, what are your hobbies, what did you like when you were a child?

Next, as many other have mentioned, weight loss is purely a game of calories. There are a gazzillion fad diets out there, most of which I personally recommend avoiding. Not that they aren't effective, but you need to focus on proper eating habits on a life-long basis. You are way too young to be on Atkins or other diets that will do more damage to your body than good. You really need to trust me on this one. There are many threads started in this forum on how to cut out calories, how to make healthier decisions and related. As many of our members have contributed, I really recommend spending an hour or so and reading through. I think you will be surprised by the online community you will find here - I believe we are truly unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start slowly, like a 15 minute walk around the block. Exercise should never be painful. It should challenge you, though. Set small, attainable goals each day, like drinking an extra litre of water or taking the stairs instead of the elevator. Setting small goals allows you to build your confidence and believe in yourself. So many people fail at weight loss because they say "I want to lose 25lbs, eat only healthy food, wear this swimsuit in 5 months, blah blah blah". Then, when they don't achieve their goal, they lose faith in themselves, neglecting to focus on the things they did achieve. Don't short-change yourself!

Know that we are here for you. Feel free to check out our Fitness Journal section - perhaps you would find it beneficial to start one here.

Please feel free to ask all the questions in the world! You can also PM me anytime if you would like to chat one-on-one.

Hang in there, kiddo - I believe in you


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 22, 2006)

just as a general point just stick to healthy and keep in mind that everything is good for you in moderation! as to not restrict yourself and get bored, as a excellent idea buy a smoothie book there full of fab recipes that are stuffed full of good ingredients apart from the obvious fruit you can add nuts and seeds that are brilliant for you that you cant even taste!

dont go on a crash diet and then stop urgh its such a waste of time as there is no point but good luck and keep us informed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also if going for a run sounds boring try a jump and dance around the living room beforehand listening to music as it'll get you in the mood and you heart going all fast, hah i done that today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to madonnas material girl no less.... lol

ive never tried this but a friend has she went on a diet and set herself goals small ones that were achieveable but gave some lee way for example if she wanted to loose 3lb by 2 weeks she would be fine with losing 2lb as it was close and give yourself a little reward at the end of it like a new lipstick you've wanted, a bag, a new necklace. this will make you feel loads better and motivate you as you'll want to lose the weight AND gain the 'prize' at the end


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you so so so so much. You're all so right, I think I will start a fitness journal here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree that it's totally unique here, other message boards I have been on are usually girls around my age or a bit younger but I notice all sorts of people here, of all ages etc. I love it!

wattage, your post made me a little sad lol! It's so helpful and I'm really greateful for all the advice and that you took the time to type it all for me lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you, all of you! <3


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a teacher once tell me we didn't have goals if they weren't on your person right now. That kind of inspired me to keep a laminated notecard in my purse of my daily, weekly and longterm goals. It's a nice reminder. I have some pretty simple ones, like "make a smart meal choice today" "take a short walk" etc

Don't just blindly jump into working out... do some research and start slow. If you are comfortable find an online partner so you have someone to check in with who may be looking to partake in similar goals. Eeep mee!

I think the main point it to start out slow until you end up enjoying it. I made a goal to park a little further than I normally would whenver I drive. I tell myself it's for elderly people who need to park closer than I do and I get a brisk walk out of it. Getting a dog really helped me... I had gone through some hard times losing friends... or maybe deciding to let go of... and the companiship and being able to take them for a walk was really great. 

If there is anything at all that you enjoy, get to know more about it. I love dance classes... so I attended a small low comittment 6 week- once a week course and now it's one of my main forms of working out.

Don't do it for anyone but yourself though! That some of the best advice I've ever recieved. Otherwise it's just destined to fail one way or another...


----------

